
It’s Goodbye QWERTY, Hello Emojis as Apple Rethinks the Keyboard - shade23
http://www.wsj.com/articles/its-goodbye-qwerty-hello-emojis-as-apple-redesigns-the-keyboard-1476869408?mod=e2fb
======
niftich
Luckily nothing in this article suggests that they're getting rid of the keys
themselves. These kinds of keyboards have been around for a while, although
they've been more of a niche market. A prominent example is the Optimus [1],
but there have been ones before it. Apparently Apple has been toying with this
idea long enough that they have a patent filed from the Optimus days (but not
sure if it's before or after) [2].

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Optimus_Maximus_keyboard](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Optimus_Maximus_keyboard)

[2] [http://www.macrumors.com/2008/01/03/optimus-like-oled-
apple-...](http://www.macrumors.com/2008/01/03/optimus-like-oled-apple-
keyboard/)

